#  Chat Ecke >   Chilicontest >

## Patientenschubser

*Notizen des unerfahrenen Chili-Testers Edgar, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.* * 
"Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunkterichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der ursprüngliche Punkterichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punkterichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. Die beiden anderen Punkterichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, dass die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzu scharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes. Ich dachte mir, prima, los geht's!" 
Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes: 
Chili Nr 1: Mike's Maniac Mobster Monster Chili  
Richter 1: Etwas zu tomatenbetont; amüsanter Kick.  
Richter 2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.  
Edgar: Ach du Scheiße! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann man getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen! Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das übelste. Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!!  
Chili Nr 2: Arthur's Nachbrenner Chili  
Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Peperonibetonung.  
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grillaroma, braucht mehr Peperoni um ernst genommen zu werden.  
Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.  
Chili Nr 3: Fred's berühmtes "Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili"  
Richter 1: Exzellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.  
Richter 2: Ein bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.  
Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder, was zu tun ist: Bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.  
Chili Nr. 4: Bubba's Black Magic  
Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.  
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.  
Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich, einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub. Die hässliche Schlampe fängt langsam an heiß auszusehen, genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?  
Chili Nr. 5: Linda's legaler Lippenentferner  
Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Cheyennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten Kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.  
Richter 2: Hackfleisch-Chili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muss zugeben, dass der Cheyennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterlässt.  
Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Musste furzen und vier Leute hinter mir mussten vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich von ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe.. Sally goss Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.  
Chili Nr 6: Vera's sehr vegetarisches Chili  
Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.  
Richter 2: Das Beste bis jetzt! Aggressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!  
Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als ich furzen musste und ich fürchte, es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen.  
Chili Nr 7: Susanne's "Schreiende-Sensation-Chili"  
Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpeperoni.  
Richter 2: Schmeckt, als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Peperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr.. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.  
Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, das mir unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schell erfahren, was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll's, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.  
Chili Nr. 8: Helena's Mount Saint Chili  
Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.  
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild, noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, dass das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. Armer Kerl! Ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte ...*   Noch Fragen? Aber ich liebe Chili! Aber sowas würde ich schon gerne Mal versuchen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

soso, scharfe sachen machen scharf  :Grin:   
mal an den rettungsassistenten, wie rettet man so jemanden? oder ist da alles schon zu spät?

----------


## Claus

Hallo Schubser, warst Du schon mal da: http://www.best-worscht-in-town.de/s...rte/karte.html 
Es gab da mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen. Achte mal auf die Schärfegrade weiter unten! :Evil:   
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi witzig, sowohl das vom Schubser als auch der Link von Claus! 
Ich selber esse erst seit kurzem gerne etwas schärfer, vorher konnte man mich mir Chilli und Co. jagen! 
Aber ich trinke gerne den Chai-Tee, da ist auch Pfeffer drin und wenn man mag, gibt man noch frische oder getrocknete Chilli rein, lecker und wärmend! 
Pfeffrige Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
kleiner Tip bei dieser Gelegenheit: 
eingelegte *Gurkenpepperonie*
ein wahrer Zungenverbrenner

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Willst Du mich vergiften??*   :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
Ne würd ich mich nicht wagen !
Aber auf so einem leckeren frischen Schwarzwälder Holzoffenbrot
( Ø 1,2 bis 1,5 Meter und dicke dicke Kruste) mit einem leckeren
Bibeleskäs drauf klein geschnittenen Schnittlauch drauf und zum Kick
ein Gurkenpepperonie in Scheibchen. 
Haaaaa 
Was gibt es leckerers auf der Welt

----------


## Teetante

*Oh, womit an viel leckereren Sachen soll ich anfangen und womit soll ich aufhören?? *

----------


## Obelix1962

Mit Humor (Hummer)
oder mit Tränen (Einlaufsüppchen)wie jetzt gerade

----------


## Teetante

*Na ich fange mal lieber mit den köstlichen Krabbengeleetörtchen an, dazu ein Senf-Creme-Fraiche-Dip und Feldsalat. Das Rezept habe ich hier liegen, schonmal bei meinen Eltern gegessen und nun werde ich es nachkochen! 
Köööööööstlich!*

----------


## Obelix1962

Weis das Lars schon ? 
Der wird da wohl Heute Abend damit überrascht ! 
Haaaa ich beneide Ihn.

----------


## Teetante

*Diese Krabbentörtchen gibt es nicht heute, erstens habe ich keine frischen Krabben im Haus und zweitens müssen die Törtchen mindestens über Nacht ausgelieren, sprich fest werden!! 
Heute abend gibt es Gemüsesuppe, ist schließlich Fastenzeit!! 
Hihihi.*

----------


## Patientenschubser

oooohhhhh please operiert mir that chili out... 
Was ich heute morgen vergessen hatte....  
Ich habe das Ding ein paar Kumpels gemailt, soweit logisch. 
Beim einen ist die Schwester seiner Frau in TEXAS verheiratet.... 
die haben das Ding weitergeschickt. 
Nun spricht der Gute kein Deutsch, als sie mit Tränen in den Augen vor dem Computer saß Hat er Sie gefragt was los ist, also hat Sie ihm das ganze Übersetzt.  
Seine Frage zum Schluß: *Oh by the hell, didn´t they have a realy good Chili in Germany...*  
@ Claus, 
da würde ich gerne mal essen, lecker lecker lecker....  
Gruß Schubser 
Oder eben ich glaub er hat es nicht verstanden

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi
du schuldest mir noch ne antwort, wie rettet man so jemanden?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Gugst Du nochmal hier:  

> oooohhhhh please operiert mir that chili out...

 Naja aber so was ist schon schwierig, ich denke mit Flüssigkeit, Wasser oder Milch kannst das ein bisschen dämpfen, aber halt nur a bissle. 
Viel Schlimmer:* DAS MUSS WIEDER RAUS*, höllehöllehölle  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Chilli kannst Du mit Wasser oder Bier nicht beikommen, da nicht wasserlöslich. Milch geht am besten! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
das klingt mir so nach mittermeier?

----------


## Patientenschubser

der Witz selber ist nicht von Ihm aber der Rest drum, schon.... 
Ich denke auch das Milöch das Beste wäre, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das überhaupt verträgt. Bier würde ich zum Chili eh keines trinken nur Wasser mitohne Blubb, also stilles Wasser und ein leckeres Stück brot oder auch sehr lecker Kräuterpfannkuchen...  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Die ätherischen Öle und Capscaine (Scharfstoffe) in dem Chili sind am besten mit Fett zu lös(ch)en, mit Wein wird es eher schlimmer und Brot dauert zu lange! 
Habe letztens bei Tim Mälzer gut aufgepaßt.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

der witz is natürlich net von ihm. aber dass das chili wieder raus muss.. ich liebe mittermeier und war letztes jahr in einer seiner vorstellungen, es war fantastisch..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit vor dem Essen zwei oder drei Eßlöffel Olivenöl zu essen... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker.... Ich finde den Mittermeier sowas von doof! *schnarch**

----------


## lucy230279

wär ja auch schlimm, wenn wir alle den selben geschmack hätten. wen magst du denn?

----------


## Teetante

*Von diesen Comedy-Fuzzi's? Naja, Hohecker, von Sinnen und Balder finde ich ganz gut, aber stundenlang kann ich das alles nicht ertragen.... Ist nicht meine Welt..... 
LG, Andrea*

----------

